# "أشياء يمكننا صناعتها" (متجدد-باذن الله)



## يوسف التونسي (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إخوتي الكرام لا شك أن في مقدورنا الإبتكار و الإبداع

"أشياء يمكننا صناعتها" أتمنى أن يجذب الإخوة المهندسين لكي نستفيد من خبراتهم و ابتكاراتهم لا سيما أن هناك أشياء لا تتطلب بذل إمكانيات ضخمة. 
لهذا أتمنى أن يتم طرح الموضوع التي تصف بعض الإختراعات و الأفكار التي لا تتطلب الكثير من الجهد.
و الله المستعان


----------



## يوسف التونسي (15 يونيو 2009)

أنقل لكم أول المواضيع : * إصنع مكيف هواء بنفسك وبأقل الاسعار*خريطة للمشروع  






 خطوات التركيب

نقوم بلف مواسير النحاس بطريقه دائريه بحيث يملئ خلف المروحه بلكامل انظر للصوره






نقوم بربط المواسير بشبكة المروحه كما موضح بلصوره التاليه بمرابط بلاستك






نأتي بلوعاء ونقوم بثقبه من اسفل ونخرج خرطوم البلاستك ويتم لسقه بخليط من المعجون ثم يتم تركيب طرمبة الماء بلخرطوم الخارج من البرميل انظر للخريطه في الاعلى ومن ثم يتم شبك خروج الماء من الطرمبه الى خرطوم اخر حتي تقوم بتوصيله الى بداية المواسير ومن نهاية المواسير تقوم بأضافة خرطوم ماء الى ان يصل إلى اعلى الوعاء 






نقوم بوضع كميه من الماء البارد والمالح التفسير العلمي بأن يكون الماء مالح هو لان الماء المالح يبقى اطول في فترة البروده على حسب علمي 




​ للحصول على تفاصيل كاملة مع استقبال اي أستفسار او أضافة تعليق .. تفضل  هنا
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14780


----------



## يوسف التونسي (15 يونيو 2009)

*بأرخص الطرق .. أصنع فقاسة بيض بنفسك ..*

هذا المشروع و الذي قبله منقولان من موقع القرية الإلكترونية

المشروع : بأرخص الطرق ..أصنع فقاسة بيض بنفسك ..
 أنواع الفقاسات كثيرة .. وتقنياتها متعدده .. وأحجامها مختلفه ..
لكنها قد تشترك جميعا بسعرها المرتفع نسبيا ..

لكن 
كيف يتم صنعها ؟
وماهي المبادىء التى تعتمد عليها ؟

سأحاول في هذا الموضوع الحديث بالتفصيل عن ابسط الطرق لأنشاء مشروع فقاسة يستخدم فيها مواد متوفرة وتكلفتها منخفضة ..






مكائن تفقيس بيض , مكينة تفقيس , فقاسة منزلية

*خطوات المشروع ..*

*1- صناعة البيت الخشبي ..*

- يمكنك بأستغلال بعض القطع الخشبية المستعملة صناعة بيت بسيط كما هو موضح في الصورة ..




*أبعاد البيت*




يجب عليك أستخدام المسامير في التثبيت بدل الصمغ الذي قد يتأثر مستقبلا بالحرارة ..
*- قاعدة للفقاسة ..*

بأستخدام قطعة شبك صغيرة تسطيع صناعة قاعدة لبيت الفقاسة .. أي شبك يمكن أن يفي بالغرض ..










*الغرض من هذه القاعدة ..*

- يضل الماء المتجمع في اسفل الصندوق دائما نظيف ..

- عند التفقيس لا يسقط الصيص على الماء ..




*- واجهه لمراقبة البيـض ..



 *  

نافذة زجاجية ستكون مثالية لهذا التصميم .. بالطبع يمكنك اضافة اكثر من واجهه زجاجية حسب تصميمك ..




حتى لا يتكون الضباب بفعل تبخر الماء .. يجب عمل حفره او اكثر للتعوية على طرفي اللوح الزجاجية كما في الصورة



النتيجة النهائية لشكل الصندوق ..




للتعرف على عملية *التوصيلات الكهربائية ..
و * للحصول على تفاصيل كاملة مع استقبال اي أستفسار او أضافة تعليق
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3597
​


----------



## يوسف التونسي (18 يونيو 2009)

صناعة سخان شمسي Solar Heater 

 وصف المشروع

مشروع صناعة سخان شمسي بسيط .. يستمد الحرارة من الشمس .

فكرة العمل بسيطه وغير مكلفه 

لف مواسير حديد 8/5 على شكل توالي 

انظر لهذه الصوره لمكثف الثلاجه قم بلف المواسير الحديد بنفس الشكل
 

 

 دهن الانابيب بلون الاسود واجعل المواسير معرضه للشمس وادخل فيهم مياه سوف تلاحظ سخونة الماء 

 للحصول على تفاصيل كاملة مع استقبال اي أستفسار او أضافة تعليق .. تفضل هنا

هذا المشروع الثالث منقول من نفس الموقع أظعه بكل سرور
إلا أني حزين لعدم وجود أي تفاعل:87:
و عدم المشاركة في هذا الموضوع الذي ظننت أنه سيلقى دعما من ذوي الخبرات
و السلام عليكم


----------



## عـلـي (19 يونيو 2009)

قمه بالابداع اخواني العرب يوجد عباقره عرب لاكن لايوجد تشجيع ولا دعم ولا يوجد اي مساعده للمبدعين ولا تشجيع
اعتماد كامل على الدول الغربيه هل هم افضل منى بالعقل هل هم افضل منى بالماده لا اتوقع انهم افضل منى بشي 
والى الامام يا اسووود العرب


----------



## صلاح (19 يونيو 2009)

*توكل على الله*

السلام عليكم اخي يوسف 
موضوعك مفيد جدا ونوعي ولاتهتم انه لم يثر ردود فعل وتوكل على الله وواصل . 
ونصيحه مني : اجعل دائما مساهماتك لله حتى تؤجر . واترك بعدك دائما عملا نافعا ينتفع به . ولعلمك اذا لم يهتم بموضوعك احد الان فاعلم ان الموضوع باق في المنتدى وسيستفيد منه فرد اواكثر ربما غدا او حتى بعد سنه وكله سيكون في ميزان اعمالك باذن الله .


----------



## صلاح (6 أغسطس 2009)

اين انت يا أخ يوسف؟ ننتظر المزيد..


----------



## باسل الفقى (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رسالة شكر لاجمد منتدى*

موضووووع هايل والف شكر................................................
انا عندى فكره حلوه للمنتدى ممكن يعمل قسم خاص بهواة الاختراعات للرد على استفساراتهم ومشاهدة افكارهم لان احنى عندنا كم كبير من العباقره وهواة الاختراعات ربنا موفقهمش ومعرفوش يخشو هندسه بس عندهم افكااار جامده جداااااااااااااا.........


----------



## باسل الفقى (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رسالة شكر لاجمد منتدى*

موضووووع هايل والف شكر................................................
انا عندى فكره حلوه للمنتدى ممكن يعمل قسم خاص بهواة الاختراعات للرد على استفساراتهم ومشاهدة افكارهم لان احنى عندنا كم كبير من العباقره وهواة الاختراعات ربنا موفقهمش ومعرفوش يخشو هندسه بس عندهم افكااار جامده جداااااااااااااا.........


----------



## علاء ابو بلال (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*كيف اصنع مكنة لف مواسير حديد*

كيف اصنع مكنة لف مواسير حديد او الامنيوم وتكون بسيطة


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة


----------



## احمد البربري 1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا


----------



## jouini87 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي،ننتظر المزيد منك يا ولد بلادي


----------

